# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  My new shed is leaking water

## ErrolFlynn

My new shed is leaking water.  Any advice would be appreciated. 
I bought a little Stratco tool shed.  This is the type of thing that gets delivered partly assembled.  Each of the 4 walls are provided as assembled panels.  The door is pre fitted.  A couple of corrugated sheets make up the roof.  All you do is pop rivet it together. 
I prepared a slap of concrete for it to sit on.  The steel sheets of the sides are fitted into a u-channel (top and bottom) and riveted to it.  I presume what happens when it rains is that water hits the walls, runs into the u-channel at the bottom, and because the u-channel is open at each end this allows the rain to flow onto the floor of the shed. 
The u-channel is about 25mm high. 
I was thinking of mixing up a very watery sand & cement mixture, with a consistency somewhere between milk & cream and pouring it into the shed until it just covers the u-channels on all four sides.  My reasoning was that it would find its own level without any need of a spirit level and be smooth without the need for any trowelling.  But I wonder that such a wet mixture would be very weak and maybe not dry properly. 
Then I wondered if there were any more suitable preparations.

----------


## r3nov8or

There's a couple of solutions in here http://www.renovateforum.com/f83/lea...en-shed-95998/

----------


## Bloss

Too late now for you, but whenever I've done sheds I leave a rebate in the slab perimeter so that the walls sit 15-20mm below the floor level - it loses a bit of height, but still worth it. Sand and cement mixture will not be waterproof - just water resistant. Given the amount of rain around you need to wait until it is all dry (and that might be some time!) and seal using one of the Sika products or an alternative specified for use with concrete and steel. My preference is to seal properly from the outside, but this can be done from the inside too. Important to read instructions to check the impact of moisture on the surfaces before you use anything and remember that it will stay wet under the metal channel for some time even with dry weather.

----------


## ErrolFlynn

Rebating the concrete slab would have been a useful thing to do, had I thougth of it at the time. Though, you'd want to get your measurements right!  Someone, on the othe post suggested filling the channel with "dunlop floor levelling compound" which is worth looking into.  Maybe I'll look into this and fill the entire floor with it if its cheaper than concrete.

----------


## AndyEagle

I had the same problem. My solution was to fill all the outside U-Channel gaps with Silicone. It's perfect now.

----------


## Muzza2012

Rebating the slab first is always the best. However too late now. The best brand to buy in future is treco. I have a Treco shed and the wall sheets drop down over the base rail on the outside. There is no U channel to fill up with water. If no rebated slab then silicone under the base rail from the inside. Very dry

----------


## nww1969

If the shed can be lifted and the slab is similar size to shed you could place
a aluminum/bitumen or plastic water membrane under the bottom frame turning
up on the inside and over the slab outside.

----------


## Incognito

Mine does the same! Which I knew it would. The local custom shed place has the answer, which I will be borrowing for this ones relocation. Unstead of the U channel with the clip locks punched into it so it holds onto. They fill with water and into the shed it goes!
This guy uses angle like this L with the high side going on the inside of the shed. The pop rivet the angle to the walls and then I think dyna-bolt the angle to the slab. If it were me I would get some Sika-flex glue that is suitable for the job and glue it down. that stuff is really really good! I tried sealing my shed with it and it glued it to the pavers so well I had to cut it off with a knife. The angle isn't cheap, but it will do the job very well.

----------

